
Apply HN: Jobinder – checkr meets match.com meets career builder - adesuwa
jobinder.com<p>Problem: The job search procedure is monotonous and job seekers are impatient, they despise the ineffectiveness of most job boards because of the fact that they spend hours on the computer searching without the assurance of a fairly good job coming their way. Employers are overwhelmed with the amount of unqualified candidates they get and look for ways to cut that number down without spending an arm and a leg because hey, they still have to spend on background checks and other essentials for the hiring process.<p>Solution: So we came up with Jobinder a match system to combat the time consuming employment process by utilizing resume matching and the four steps in the hiring process (Personality test, Reference verification, Interview and Background check) PRIB. Job seekers simply upload their resume and instantly get matched to employers looking for their specific skills and qualifications. They then move on to the PRIB step if they decide to, the very trusted Myers Briggs will be used for the personality test, we at Jobinder will verify references, employers can opt in to provide online video interview and lastly we have the background check. We aggregate jobs for the working class while making the employment process practical and easy for both job seekers and employers, as well as offering career services and encouraging diversity with our H1B visa filter.<p>Substitute: Jobseekers result to either popular job boards like indeed, career builder and monster that are over saturated or niche job boards<p>Competitors: We don&#x27;t have any direct competitors at the moment except for the substitutes listed above that don&#x27;t fulfill the needs of most job seekers. Monster recently launched their power resume search engine but decided to offer that to only employers to sift through resumes<p>About us: 2 founders with individual success in growing our own business and one intelligent systems programmer with a background in HR
======
printman53
I just read something similar to this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11473426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11473426)
what's so different about yours except the obvious fact that yours uses resume
to match and theirs used profile? Can you expatiate on prib?

------
henryzhang0304
Hi, I replied this idea with my thoughts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11441183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11441183)
Basically I believe the solution you are proposing here is the cure. And I
also believe this is something we can use to replace and unemploy recruiters.
BTW, I have applied for YC fellowship this batch and was rejected. So...Let me
know if you're interested in working together or just talk.

~~~
adesuwa
Great and I concur your idea about replacing recruiters, they cost more and
aren't very efficient. I am open to dialogue about this idea.

~~~
henryzhang0304
Glad you replied. My email is in my HN profile. Just shoot me an email, and
let's talk.

~~~
adesuwa
my co founder just emailed you.

~~~
henryzhang0304
Thanks!

------
ocdtrekkie
Is there any sort of study or resources comparing MBTI types with culture fit?

I'm not sure I'm confident in a personality test to be something that can be
suitably automated at that level. I'm a pretty solid introvert, but I perform
well at a job that's often more customer service focused than actual technical
aptitude. Would I have ended up not matched with my (fantastic) job with your
service?

~~~
adesuwa
the personality test does not play a part in getting matched with jobs only
your resume. Because most employers require you to take an assessment test
before being granted an interview we have made it in a way that you take the
personality test once and your result can be sent to the employers you were
matched with. I hope that answers your question.

------
radiobreak
Why did you pick this idea? I mean what's so different about yours compared to
other job boards or even job apps like jobr?

~~~
henryzhang0304
I can reply you. I do not know whether their product will be any different,
what I know for sure is Jobr sucks. I was researching all startups working on
recruiting in bay area, and tried Jobr personally. The jobs there are few,
low-quality, simply-matched with user's profile. After I deleted my profile
and account, I kept receiving emails showing interests in referring me to be a
Uber driver, which is impossible considering my visa status.

------
djhassan3
this sounds like a really good idea, other job sites have not worked in my
favor so i am ready for something new and differnt.

~~~
adesuwa
thank you very much

------
dreamnorth
how do you plan on making money?

~~~
adesuwa
we want to utilize a transparent pricing model that is one of our many
incentives for employers to use us. We're going to use the traditional job
posting fee and sponsored job ads in addition to our pay-per-match and PRIB
feature. Employers can pick and choose what feature they want to opt in for.

